# When to work out traps



## FATBASTARD (Jan 20, 2004)

Got a question for some of you ,  Im trying to fill out a complete physique (whatever that means)  and Im definitely lacking in the trap area.

I have big shoulders , decent chest and very little traps.  Ive been mostly interested in powerlifting and have competed in the bench press so my chest and front delts ( i think thats what they are) are reallly over powering my traps.

Heres my current workout split.

Monday       back and bi's 
tuesday       speed bench workout /tri's
wednesday  shoulders / traps
friday            legs
Saturday      ME  bench and heavy tri's

Just wondering if you can over train traps? and if you can than how often can you hit them in a week?

Also ,  what day do you prefer to work your traps?  

Doing them on my shoulder day just doesnt seem to be working,  I hit my shoulders so hard, i have nothing left for traps.

Besides dead lifts , whats you favorite exercise for traps?


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

I do shrugs for my traps and I do them on back day.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2004)

I do shrugs for my traps and I do them on back day.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

I dont do any direct trap work at all actually, but if I was going to do some, I would either do it on shoulders or back day, probably last in the workout.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

I do shrugs, and behind the back shrugs on a smith machine.  I do them on shoulder day, and I do them first.


----------



## FATBASTARD (Jan 20, 2004)

So none of you guys do shrugs more than once a week?

Do they seem to respond fast , or grow fast compared to other body parts?

Behind the back shrugs on the smith machine, humm ill have to try them,


----------



## cpa55 (Jan 20, 2004)

I do traps on shoulder day which is once every six days. I do behind the back shrugs, dumbell shrugs and upright rows which hit the traps some also. I, too, wish my traps were larger and have been wondering if you can overtrain them also.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2004)

I will add to the list...I do shrugs and I do them on back day as well!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2004)

No.  I do shrugs twice weekly.  Mon and Fri are shoulders and arm days.  I just switched my routine last week.  Before it was Mon/Wed/Fri  shoulders and arms and Tues/Thurs chest back and legs.  My traps respond very well, and they are fairly large.  The traps and my chest are the easiest muscles to build on my body.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2004)

I do delts/traps/neck, which was today for me.

6 sets of shrugs 12-15 reps and 3 sets of upright rows 10-12 reps, I like higher volume for traps because mine are stubborn, and I dont like lower reps either.

I refuse to do behind the back shrugs. I do my upright rows on an angled smith machine FWIW, I love it.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 21, 2004)

I do shrugs for my traps and I do them on back day.


----------



## builtincary (Jan 22, 2004)

shrugs and upright rows, only once a week. low reps and heavy weight. works for me.


----------



## tjwes (Jan 22, 2004)

Traps are a back muscle ,hence I train them on back day.Once a week only .


----------

